# Favorite Cichlid



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to Know What Your favorite African Cichlid im talking about all of Africa you must include

-common name
-max length
-picture
- why you like him


----------



## danam1218 (Jun 17, 2010)

Metriaclima elongatus chewere 
Not sure what the common name is, I've always called them Chewere (chew-eerie, I'm a Texan, I may be mispronouncing it with my accent lol) It's a Malawi Mbuna so they only get about 4 inches.

http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Metriaclima sp Elongatus Chewere.jpg

I used to be an aquarist in the aquarium at the zoo here and the Malawi exhibit was mine, we had one of these in there and he was my buddy so I've always been partial to them.

Dana


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome Cichlid Beutiful choice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=849

Pseudotropheus demasoni, also in my avatar. The have brilliant blue color and are monomorphic. I have a preference for small fish. They are extremely active, spawn easily and do best in a large group. I love the vertical bars.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=849
> 
> Pseudotropheus demasoni, also in my avatar. The have brilliant blue color and are monomorphic. I have a preference for small fish. They are extremely active, spawn easily and do best in a large group. I love the vertical bars.


took the words out of my mouth (fingers) :lol:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Protomelas taeniolatus "Namalenje" aka Red Empress
Max length: 9"
Lake Malawi specifically Namalenje Island










Reason for liking them...the colors speak for them selves. :lol:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue Orchid Peacock -- aulonocara maylandi

Max 4.5"

Why? Very beautiful blue with lots of egg spots and white blaze. Males are so mild you can have a colony of more than one male without injury. And females have egg spots and yellow edges to their fins, so they are much more attractive than usual females.

Very, very nice peacock . . .


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Yellow labs (labidichromis caeruleus) for me, because they are peaceful, beautiful, and monomorphic. Max size is about 5 inches. Sorry, I don't use an image hosting site, but there are several pics in the profiles section.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Right now, my favorite is my quad of Mikula Frontosa a.k.a Mikula Gibberosa. The males can get 15". They are very beautiful and fall into the Blue Zaire family of Frontosa/Gibberosa. My pics.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

we've only been in the hobby a little over a year and haven't had chances to keep many of the beautiful fish available( we're in Montana). my favorite so far is our aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka. these fish seem to display so many different colors depending on lighting and mood. the extra little bit of aggression give them more personality it seems than most peacocks, and you have to love how their fins can get so long. i guess just any type of aulonocara jake would be my vote. perhaps my opinion will change down the road.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

Floridagirl said:


> Right now, my favorite is my quad of Mikula Frontosa a.k.a Mikula Gibberosa. The males can get 15". They are very beautiful and fall into the Blue Zaire family of Frontosa/Gibberosa. My pics.


awesome Fronotsa's how big is the tank and do you have any videos


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

In truth my favourites are ones I've never kept cause I can't get them here.
I covet these three:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1079

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2311

but in terms of what i keep it's Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara

this is Grandad










Dad









Son-who has some good looking boys growing out


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Gunn,

Thanks. The tank is a 125. I don't have any videos, but rearranged the tank today. I'll put up a full tank shot ot two later.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome i might be getting a 55 gallon or a 125 soon


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have too many "favs" wish I could narrow it down I wouldn't have tanks all over. I am a big peacock fan for the most part and can't part with my demasoni or ngara whitetail acei. Nice pics of fish on this thread by the way.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah check out my new thrread in tank setups


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> Right now, my favorite is my quad of Mikula Frontosa a.k.a Mikula Gibberosa. The males can get 15". They are very beautiful and fall into the Blue Zaire family of Frontosa/Gibberosa. My pics.


  I love fronts. I'm really jealous of this tank lol. I would keep them but I don't have a tank anywhere near large enough.


----------



## ashleymama07 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,
I can't seem to pick a favorite yet...I love them all!


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

hha well when you figure ity out just tell me


----------



## a+fishman (Jun 12, 2010)

Hands down my fav would be the Flag Festivum!! The one wet pet Ihad with lots of personality


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Gunn20 said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, my favorite is my quad of Mikula Frontosa a.k.a Mikula Gibberosa. The males can get 15". They are very beautiful and fall into the Blue Zaire family of Frontosa/Gibberosa. My pics.
> ...


Here is a recent full tank shot and updated close-up


----------

